# Is Jamie Eason REALLY that hot?



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2008)

A lot of the PICs on here look like her face is severely airbrushed..
The photos are almost "misty" looking...

Not that she isn't hot anyway...

But do you think that is makeup?...
 Do you think it is lighting/camera-work?...
  Or is it straight airbrushing of the prints after the fact???

I have seen her in person, and I know how completely smoking hot she is...
So I guess my question is...

... Why the "misty"?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2008)

Pretty much all photos of models are airbrushed, its kinda the standard. The problem is that it should be done well enough that you dont actually notice, so i guess its just the bad airbrushing youre noticing .


----------



## DOMS (Mar 5, 2008)

What MM means is that some of her photos are airbrushed to shit.  Which is something that I've said before.

Don't get me wrong, I'd do her, but some of her photos look mechanical.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What MM means is that some of her photos are airbrushed to shit.  Which is something that I've said before.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd do her, but some of her photos look mechanical.



Most of them look more like cartoon porn than photos. What did a 13 year-old with 3 months experience with photoshop get a job doing the editing for those?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2008)

Some of them really are bad. Even i can do a better job, and i have done!

My girlfriends wanted me to airbrush a photo of her just to prove that i wasnt talking out of my ass and that i really could do it "like the magazines".

I ended up airbrushing it, and since it was a b+w pic, i coloured it in aswell. Looked awesome for only a few hours work!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd do her......




I'd do her fat sister.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Some of them really are bad. Even i can do a better job, and i have done!
> 
> My girlfriends wanted me to airbrush a photo of her just to prove that i wasnt talking out of my ass and that i really could do it "like the magazines".
> 
> I ended up airbrushing it, and since it was a b+w pic, i coloured it in aswell. Looked awesome for only a few hours work!



lets see it!

BTW, I do think she is that hot.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

She must have blemishes and shit just like anybody else (NB; this is an assumption). No one is perfect, but she is still a 20 out of 10 in my book. I like the somewhat muscular look of fitness/figure models...female BB'ing is just disgusting though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 5, 2008)

Yanick said:


> She must have blemishes and shit just like anybody else (NB; this is an assumption). No one is perfect, but she is still a 20 out of 10 in my book. I like the somewhat muscular look of fitness/figure models...female BB'ing is just disgusting though.



I didn't notice the blemishes when I saw her at the Olympia Expo -


----------



## KentDog (Mar 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> My girlfriends wanted me to airbrush a photo of her ....
> 
> I ended up airbrushing it, and ....i coloured it in aswell. Looked awesome for only *a few hours work*!


Looks like she got what she wanted!

When I think of hot fitness models, I think of Jamie Eason. Who else would trump her?


----------



## Tier (Mar 5, 2008)

this thread is worthless without pics


----------



## Yanick (Mar 5, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> I didn't notice the blemishes when I saw her at the Olympia Expo -



Make up big guy.

In high school me and my group of friends would occasionally hang out with this group of girls. There was one girl in particular who was the hottest girl, beautiful face etc. One day she invited all of us to hang out at her house. When she opened the door, i couldn't even recognize her, without make up the girl was a 5 at best (at that time, i would've given her an 8-9 with make up). Now you might be able to chalk it up to being young and inexperienced with such things, but it was a huge transformation.

Besides, maybe her ass is all pimply and stuff


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 5, 2008)

ya she was at the arnold. she is definetly that hot. also she was very nice.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 5, 2008)

mandatory new pics from her myspace page.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 6, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> mandatory new pics from her myspace page.


The second one is only coming up as a thumbnail. What's her MySpace page if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

Stalker!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 6, 2008)

She's hot like every other made-up celebrity.

Celebrities without makeup, stars without makeup, dress up and make up gallery - AOL Latino Tu Vida


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2008)

Dont get me wrong, id fuck the hell out of her, but Ive wondered this too..

There is a local model that has pics just like Jamie's and this woman is fucking gorgeous in her pics...but going out and having drinks with her...shit, you wouldnt know it was the same woman.  Still..fuckable but no where near the caliber of the pic's.  Actually, she looks quite average without her airbrushing.

Could Jamie suffer the same fate?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 6, 2008)

tellin ya bro she looks just as good in person.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 6, 2008)

KentDog said:


> The second one is only coming up as a thumbnail. What's her MySpace page if you don't mind sharing?


MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/70928199


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

YES SHE IS!!! 






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2008)

Eh.  Those are pics and vids.  Things you can have make up for...  The only way to know is to see her out n about.

Cute as a button, great voice, and you cant fake that body.  I do think shes fantastic, but not all that is real.


----------



## Witmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Eh. Those are pics and vids. Things you can have make up for... The only way to know is to see her out n about.
> 
> Cute as a button, great voice, and you cant fake that body. I do think shes fantastic, but not all that is real.


Good point.  I'd have to spend 6... maybe 7 hours of "Quality Time" just to be sure


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Eh.  Those are pics and vids.  Things you can have make up for...  The only way to know is to see her out n about.
> 
> Cute as a button, great voice, and you cant fake that body.  I do think shes fantastic, but not all that is real.



ask anyone who went to the Arnold expo this year, she was there at the BB.com booth.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the better question is why her pics constitute almost half of the 'babe' pics on this site.  Talk about another celebrity that isn't really a celebrity for any particular reason other then shameless promotion...like Tia Tequilla..


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree, but I do click on a few of her pics.

I think she is the epitome of cuteness.  For me, that just isnt enough.  Listen to me, like I have high standards and all, but when compared to the rest of the world's women and not just bodybuilding women, Id give her a 7.5


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 7, 2008)

dude she is a ten. not only is she very freakin beautiful. she is also so freakin sweet. a definet pleasure to talk to.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

iMan323 said:


> I think the better question is why her pics constitute almost half of the 'babe' pics on this site.



because I like her. 

but everyone is welcome to post pics of any babes they want in the photo gallery.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 7, 2008)

Christina Lindley is better, IMHO. I must admit... I am a sucker for green eyes though.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 8, 2008)

Is she a southern girl?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> I agree, but I do click on a few of her pics.
> 
> I think she is the epitome of cuteness.  For me, that just isnt enough.  Listen to me, like I have high standards and all, but when compared to the rest of the world's women and not just bodybuilding women, Id give her a 7.5



Yea, if I saw her out at a bar or something, I wouldn't rate her much higher than an 8 either.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 8, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Is she a southern girl?



Christina Lindley is from Nashville.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)

need I say more?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2008)

^ She actually looks kinda 'old' there, although me being in my 30s recognize that most chicks in their 30s start to go downhill in the face.

She is unique looking for sure, not quite my type. Very in shape girl though, although some of her nudies she is much smaller and softer.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2008)

Her personality seems cool, thats big points with me.


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 8, 2008)

Lindley 2nd place

Eason 5th

Bix: Faceoff: Hottest Fitness Models


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Lindley 2nd place
> 
> Eason 5th
> 
> Bix: Faceoff: Hottest Fitness Models



lol, what does that prove?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 8, 2008)

A statistic, thats all it proves.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2008)

Mudge said:


> A statistic, thats all it proves.



yeah, a statistic, and who voted?


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 8, 2008)

Prince said:


> yeah, a statistic, and who voted?



Good Times, LOL

Fitness models aside here is THE HOTTEST WOMAN.......






YouTube Video


----------



## KentDog (Mar 9, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Christina Lindley is from Nashville.


I meant Jamie!



Yanick said:


> Stalker!


Correction....CYBER-Stalker. 



lnvanry said:


> MySpace.com - www.myspace.com/70928199


Thanks!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

Prince said:


> yeah, a statistic, and who voted?



That is part of the statistic, although we wouldn't know that data. Probably it was also popularity driven, not just on looks but whoever said "vote for me bitches!!11" on their MySpace pages and such.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Good Times, LOL
> 
> Fitness models aside here is THE HOTTEST WOMAN.......



Pretty, but not my hottest. I don't have a hottest but here is my latest fav:


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2008)

Mudge said:


> Pretty, but not my hottest. I don't have a hottest but here is my latest fav:



nice very nice


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Tier (Mar 9, 2008)

She is hot in my book but that picture borders on Anime it's so air brushed.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

^ True, I try to find candid pix of chicks where you get a better idea of them really photographing well OR just being airbrushed into hellacious hottness.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2008)

*this pic is very air-brushed!*


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2008)

They probably airbrushed off her mustache.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

Keeley still wins.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2008)

Prince said:


> *this pic is very air-brushed!*



Its the same photographer that did your 'airbrushed' pic.

Here is one from her MySpace.


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 11, 2008)

Jamie Eason Video from Iron Man Magazine


----------

